# 64,65,66,67 and 70-72 Dash bezel



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Quite some time ago, we were talking about ways to "rechrome" the trim around the gauge pods on our dashes. I mentioned a 'guy' on e-bay who was selling 'laser cut trim kits' for the above year dashes. I couldn't find his add again, until tonight....interesting.....e-bay #290601056773


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Guy has a laser cutter, but can't take a good pic for Ebay, or has a flash.. Looks really nice and reasonable. Nice stuff, I will save it for later in my project. I PMd the guy and told him his pics suck..
1965,64,66,67 LEMANS/GTO DASH TRIM | eBay


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sure he enjoyed the constructive criticism.....:rofl::cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Some times my brother cuts his neighbor's grass for him. It's the little stuff that helps get people back on track.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't say sucked, just said if he wanted to sell them, he should put better pics up, and said there was a thread about his product. Sucked was just quicker for here, lol.. I think there cool, but would like to see them in a good pic before shelling out the bucks..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was just busting 'em Jet. Yes, good pics are a must, especially for highly visible trim. He probably stands to sell a few sets also!!:cheers E


----------

